
Building a super-app/platform like Grab, GO-JEK, and WeChat; for Africa - Aerospace
Hi,<p>I would like to ask you for some advice about building a multiservices&#x27; super-app&#x2F;platform like GO-JEK, Grab, and WeChat, for Africa.<p>Any tips&#x2F; ideas? 
Thanks in advance.
======
bellwether
There’s two things to solve really: 1) what cloud/code infrastructure will you
need, 2) how will you market it?

Happy to jump on a call and, as a Software Architect, give my tips on (1), if
you have a plan for (2) :)

~~~
Aerospace
Hi,

Thanks for your comment..

The plan for (2) is to found a startup or a startup studio that build this
solution for the African and MENA markets.

These kind of solutions need business development. So, after building it, I
will be in the ground with a friend of mine to business develop it, raise
funding, build a team, etc.

My plan is to start in a given country or small region: the Maghreb region for
example as I am originally form there. Then after succeeding in that market,
we could expand to other parts of Africa..

The advantage here, is that Africa and MENA countries are homogeneous like the
South-East Asia.. So, this kind of startup idea could have a huge success
across the whole continent and solve real problems; and people are waiting for
these kind of solutions..

What do you think?

